# Show Me Your Shark's



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Getting ready to start hitting the beach and would like to see what i have to look forward to!!!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's one.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Thank's It's A Start!!!!


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)




----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

i that fish smiling?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is my daughter last month at the Gulf Coast Pier in Galveston on her 7th birthday.


----------



## SeanT (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

This one was taken a few years ago (last time I was there) at PINS.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

Last year on Crystal








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Pic's Are Cool Keep Up The Good Work!!!!


----------



## Public Enemy (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice pics can't wait to see some more


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

sumbeech said:


> Last year on Crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that's a nice spinner shark! I love seeing these uncommon sharks.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

My big sandbar shark from last March, 7'5"


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice shark where bouts were yah? Just general area, not looking for the beech, water. Would like to cath a nice spinner.


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

BeachBumCSF said:


> Dude, that's a nice spinner shark! I love seeing these uncommon sharks.


It's one thing to see small spinners and BT's doing aerobatics but to see one like those cutting cartwheels was something else. We caught about 5 or 6 that day
and they were caught off Crystal beach (upper coast just north east of Galveston and west of H.I.
Tony


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What's the main difference between a blacktip and a spinner?


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Spinners have a black tipped anal fin and black tips do not have black on the anal fin. Spinners are much more aerobatic aslo!


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Sponge said:


> Spinners have a black tipped anal fin and black tips do not have black on the anal fin. Spinners are much more aerobatic aslo!


Correct on the black tip on the anal fin, but both species are areobatic. Its a common behavior used in feeding. I have seen many blacktips free jumping while working baits. I have had several blacktips jump as much as 9 times during a fight. Whether or not the blacktip or the spinner jumps will depend more so on that particular fish's personality.

An addition to the black tip on the anal fin, one can use the 1st dorsal fin to measure the distance between the first and second dorsal fin. A spinner has a shorter dorsal fin and the the distance between the first and second dorsal is quite a bit greater than that of a blacktip. The blacktip has a taller first dorsal and a shorter distance between the two dorsal fins.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

*heres one..*

Hammer head caught 6-8


----------



## syscokid (Jun 23, 2005)

yea how many do you want?​


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e282/leikertime/newshark.jpg


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Here's one I caught last summer.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Caught this one at Matagorda last June.


----------



## lonestranger (Aug 20, 2005)

Caught this 4' Bull on my Yak at HI last August.


----------



## lonestranger (Aug 20, 2005)

My wife caught this 4' 4" Bull last August at HI.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i wish...


----------

